# how high should my router table be?



## spydee (May 5, 2005)

I just bought a freud router table from HD, put it all together and noticed that it had holes in the bottom of the legs for wheels. so i went and bought 4 wheels, but now the table is just over 40 inches high. the top comes up to my belly button, i am only 5' 7" tall. Is there a rule of thumb on how high it should be? I don't really mind it , but i thought it would be nice to have it the same height as the rest of my tables (which is 36 inches). Is there someone who can give me some advice? much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

spydee said:


> I just bought a freud router table from HD, put it all together and noticed that it had holes in the bottom of the legs for wheels. so i went and bought 4 wheels, but now the table is just over 40 inches high. the top comes up to my belly button, i am only 5' 7" tall. Is there a rule of thumb on how high it should be? I don't really mind it , but i thought it would be nice to have it the same height as the rest of my tables (which is 36 inches). Is there someone who can give me some advice? much appreciated. thank you.


 Check out:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=379

As you will read 40" is about right......

Ed


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

spydee I made mine so I can sit at it because of my legs I can't stand that long so I made mine 32" in height so I can still stand at it also and I stand 5' 11" and I'm comfortable with that hieght.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

spydee said:


> ... but i thought it would be nice to have it the same height as the rest of my tables (which is 36 inches).


Great Idea. Try it out and if you don't like it, raise the table later.


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

Heya,
You may have already completed your table project but this
is a common question on various forums whether it's regarding
router tables or any other table. Anyone who gives what they
believe to be a good height for you is missing one important
point and that is that it all depends upon how tall you are and
how long your arms are. Also, there's a matter of your upper
body strength and weight. Huh? Well, the way it works for
me is that I can have my table a little higher than some because
my chest and shoulders are fairly large and I have no problem 
putting plenty of pressure on a workpiece to control it without
having to struggle with it. I raised the height of my tablesaw
from stock because it just wasn't at all comfortable leaning over
the saw all of the time. I have no problem controlling the stock
I'm cutting. I Have my router table built between the rails of
my saw and I have the perfect height. Some may say that 
it's hard to have the perfect height for both a TS and a router
table at the same time but it's worked well for me. No more
sore back muscles when using either machine! A friend of mine
is several inches shorter and quite thin and doesn't like using 
my saw or router table. He says it puts too much strain on
his arms having to push down on the stock with his muscles
instead of partially using his body weight. I'm 6'1" and all of
the tables in my shop are just a tick under 38" high. It's a
compromise for a couple of them but it's nice to always have
plenty of in/outfeed tables. I set the height based on my
tablesaw/router table needs.

Bruce
Redding, California





spydee said:


> I just bought a freud router table from HD, put it all together and noticed that it had holes in the bottom of the legs for wheels. so i went and bought 4 wheels, but now the table is just over 40 inches high. the top comes up to my belly button, i am only 5' 7" tall. Is there a rule of thumb on how high it should be? I don't really mind it , but i thought it would be nice to have it the same height as the rest of my tables (which is 36 inches). Is there someone who can give me some advice? much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## braburingman (Jan 14, 2005)

I find that a good height is about at your belly button


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

*Chest high is about right for a router table.*

For most routing, you don't want to be bent over like you are on the table saw. Bandsaws are a bit higher too, as they should be. You are not using as much strength on a router table for one thing, and it is nice to be able to closely see what you are doing. The Router Lady has a simple designed table, that works well, mounted on your usual work bench.
Taller is better for your back too.


spydee said:


> I just bought a freud router table from HD, put it all together and noticed that it had holes in the bottom of the legs for wheels. so i went and bought 4 wheels, but now the table is just over 40 inches high. the top comes up to my belly button, i am only 5' 7" tall. Is there a rule of thumb on how high it should be? I don't really mind it , but i thought it would be nice to have it the same height as the rest of my tables (which is 36 inches). Is there someone who can give me some advice? much appreciated. thank you.


----------

